# central ohio big buck



## kwiklx (Jun 1, 2010)

sorry for the sh*# storm .......thanks haters


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

LOL O man here we go again..................


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

haha yeah prob shot in a high fenced area


----------



## kwiklx (Jun 1, 2010)

thanks guys


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

kwiklx said:


> nope not a high fenced area just a country farm out here, also has been another big one spotted close to where this one was shot


Nah,, this has been going around all over the internet.........


----------



## kwiklx (Jun 1, 2010)

................................


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

kwiklx, there's no need to prove your post.....That is one nice buck...

Right Fishingislife?.....JK,JK


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

i must have missed something!


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

jeffmo said:


> i must have missed something!


All you missed was a picture of a big buck that had over 4 stories of how it got killed and where it got killed! You really did not miss anything but maybe a laugh...


----------

